# ***UNCHECKED*** im Betreff



## hahni (28. Nov. 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
bis vor kurzem habe ich keine einzige Mail dieser Art erhalten. Mittlerweile (auch false positives) bekomme ich fast nur noch Mails mit dieser Bezeichnung im Betreffe. Welche Einstellung ist die Ursache hierfür?
LG
Hahni


----------



## robotto7831a (29. Nov. 2015)

Läuft amavis?


----------



## hahni (29. Nov. 2015)

Ja, der wäre gelaufen. Darüber hinaus kam gerade eine Nachricht herein, die auch nicht so gekennzeichnt wurde.


----------



## Till (29. Nov. 2015)

Es kann sein dass die markierung bereits vom sendenden Server durchgeführt wurde, steht denn neben dem Betreff auch irgend was im Header der Mail? Ich bekomme solche Mails auch ab und zu, meist wenn sie PGP verschlüsselt sind.


----------



## hahni (30. Nov. 2015)

Zwischenzeitlich glaube ich wirklich, dass es am Amavis lag. Als ich den Dienst restartet hatte, war damit Schluss. Bisher aber hat der sich noch nie aufgehangen? Merkwürdig...


----------



## robotto7831a (1. Dez. 2015)

War bei mir vor einiger Zeit auch so.


----------



## hahni (1. Dez. 2015)

Nachdem nun alles wieder läuft, bin auch ich zufrieden !


----------

